
Forbes published 20 articles by non-existing Twitter accounts ran by terrorists - jeanlucas
https://twitter.com/Ali7adeh/status/1149709008066043905
======
brdev
Any official replies from Forbes in the second case already? Are other
newspapers doing the same?

